# What would have Galadriel have done with the One Ring?



## Úlairi (Mar 16, 2002)

It says in the Mirror of Galadriel:



> "And now at last it comes. You will give me the Ring freely! In the place of a Dark Lord you will set up a Queen. And I shall not be dark, but beautiful and terrible as the Morning and the Night! Fair as the Sea and the Sun and the Lightning! Stronger than the foundations of the earth. All shall love me and despair!"



I very much doubt that Galadriel would not be dark, for the Rings power corrupts its wearer and/or bearer, as it did to Frodo and Isildur and Smeagol. I also doubt she would have been stronger than the foundations of the earth too. Sauron was a Maia and she was an elf, and Sauron wasn't stronger than the foundations of the earth, but he was stronger (if he had the Ring) than Galadriel would have been with the Ring in her possession. Now, what would she have done with the One Ring? My belief is she would become Dark Lord III and be nearly as terrible as Sauron, yet not as much. Any opinions?


----------



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> * It says in the Mirror of Galadriel:
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very difficult thred well...maybe all the elves of Lothlorien will go and she will have an army of cursed elves...Well I dont know....Ulari...u made a hard thread that we must put some ads on it...


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 16, 2002)

*Good question!*

I really can't see the lady of the woods as an evil crature. She might have been some wath affected by it's power, but she is wearing one of the other rings, maby the power to this ring would evolve, or not? When it comes to it, Galadriel is one of Eru's children, so she might be as powerful as the one we do not mention. I can't really tell, but I still can't se Galdriel as one of the foul cratures of Sauron.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 17, 2002)

If she had gotten the ring, she would've been corrupted, and used it take over. But remember, the ring was to be used by Sauron and only by Sauron, so it would've led to her destruction, like it did to Isildur.


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 17, 2002)

*But*

I do not agree. If you must remember that Isildur is one of the race of men, while, Galadriel is one of Ilúvatars children, and the more powerful the species is, the more resemblance is shown towards evil objects. Just look at the way Gandalf resist Saurons force, when looking in to the Palantír. 

On the other hand, the Palantír is not a creation of evil, but in evil use, so the comparing is not that valid. Nevertheless I stand by my last replay.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 18, 2002)

gimli-alvevenn, men were also Iluvatar's children, except they were the second born and not the first. I disagree with the Elves being more 'powerful' than man (I mean, who outlasted who?) but were 'wiser' and 'fairer', as for UngattTrunn475, I agree with you, the Ring would still want to get back to its master and it would lead Galadriel to her demise, I had not taken that into account myself so I must say that your opinion is very valid.


----------



## Merry (Mar 18, 2002)

I think that Galadriel would have commanded all races to be obedient to her and love her as a queen (whether they wanted to or not). Although her intentions were not as evil as Saurons, the fact that she would have used force/ manipulation to achieve this is no different to the dark lord.

And yes, I think that the ring would have served Galadriel until Sauron was powerful enough to reclaim it, the ring would then betrayed her and she would be destroyed.

It may have taken longer to corrupt her than it did Isildur, but it would have come and maybe at a terrible price!


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 18, 2002)

*I disagree again.*

Dear Ulairi!
I disagree again. When Galdriel is able to resist the ring she already shows that she is stronger then Isildur. Isildur takes the ring when it's laying there, while Galdariel is offered it by Frodo, still resists, still when Frodo again and again offer it to her! This shows that there are more to Galadriel then Isildur, and many others too.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: I disagree again.*

Galadriel is the second most powerful elf to live except for feanor. She was very powerful. With the ring she would be corrupted and turn dark. The ring contains most of saurons greed and evilness. She would have used this power and become great more powerful then sauron without the ring. She would crush him and then sit in his steed. Her power with the rings power which controls all of the power of the 3, 7,9 plus saurons evilness, greed and deciet would make her nearly unstoppable.


----------



## jks13 (Mar 18, 2002)

I agree that the ring would have corrupted her, even though she was an elf. I think that she would be just as powerfull as sauron, if not more powerfull.


----------



## baraka (Mar 18, 2002)

> The ring contains most of saurons greed and evilness. She would have used this power and become great more powerful then sauron without the ring. She would crush him and then sit in his steed. Her power with the rings power which controls all of the power of the 3, 7,9 plus saurons evilness, greed and deciet would make her nearly unstoppable.


You are right Beleg, in the end she would have become Sauron. (Not in a literal sense, but in the way that she would do his will.)


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 20, 2002)

This is all wrong. Galadriel may be powerful, but she is an Elf (wow!). Aren't we forgettin what Sauron is, he is a Maia, and not just that, one of the most powerful in existence behind Eonwe. With the Ring she could control the others, but she could not control Sauron nor fight him. Only a Maia with the One Ring could crush Sauron and a powerful one at that i.e. Olorin. The Ring would lead Galadriel to her demise simply because she could not control its will. The Ring may even take her to Sauron where Sauron would simply take it from her (probably with a fight). Galadriel would have died and Sauron would have his Ring back, end of story.


----------



## Radagast_The_Radical (Sep 13, 2015)

I figure 13 years is a long enough period of time to wait before reviving this thread.

We've seen, on screen at least, that Galadriel is capable of amazing feats; banishing Sauron and defeating the dungeon keeper of Dol-guldur.

Would the Ring have amplified these powers?


----------



## Odin (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes. With both Nenya and the One Ring, Galadriel would have been able to make Lothlorien an utterly impenetrable realm. With the mastery of the One, she would have been able to dominate both Elrond and Gandalf the Grey, seducing them to serve her interests. As has been said above, Galadriel would pursue dominion over Middle-Earth by making all beings love and worship her. Her conquest would start with the Elves of Imladris and Mirkwood, as the power of the One would let her throw down Dol Guldur with ease. Galadriel would build a great army of the Elves left in Middle-Earth and reinforce it with Men from Rohan and Dale. With her beauty and charm enhanced by the One Ring, Galadriel would even have been able to bring the Dwarves to her side. With such strength, the Lady of the Golden Wood would then be able to march to Gondor and bring the Dunedain of the South under her control. With all the Free People united under the Elven-Queen's banner, Galadriel could throw down the Black Gates, march into Mordor itself, her great army with the power of the One Ring coordinating and motivating them would be able to crush and scatter Sauron's forces.

At that point, the Lady would take her great host and go to Barad-Dur itself and with the One Ring on her finger, she would command Sauron to come forth and kneel before her. The Dark Lord would come forth and then the true contest would begin. The victor in this case would be a toss-up as one of Tolkien's letters states that one of the Wise with the One Ring would be a match for Sauron indeed, but the contest would be a very even match. In the case of Galadriel proving superior, she would destroy Sauron's physical form and likely crush his spirit into impotence with the power of the One. The Lady would then likely shatter the foundations of Barad Dur and bring Dark Tower down.

Together, Elves, Dwarves and Men would build a great city for the new Ruler of Middle-Earth, Empress Galadriel. In the city of New Caras Galadhon, all of Middle-Earth would worship their new Empress unto the ending of the world.


----------



## Iru Illuvitar (Oct 2, 2015)

Úlairi said:


> gimli-alvevenn, men were also Iluvatar's children, except they were the second born and not the first. I disagree with the Elves being more 'powerful' than man (I mean, who outlasted who?) but were 'wiser' and 'fairer', as for UngattTrunn475, I agree with you, the Ring would still want to get back to its master and it would lead Galadriel to her demise, I had not taken that into account myself so I must say that your opinion is very valid.


But Gandalf also said that if someone had a great enough will they can become the master of the ring and use its power.


----------

